# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  GBR Press: Female toads inflate to avoid sex

## John Clare

{Toad photos at full article below}

BBC News (London, UK) 06 January 2010: _Female toads inflate to avoid sex_

*When it comes to choosing a mate, female toads may have more control than previously thought, say scientists.*
A report in the Royal Society's Biology Letters journal describes how a female cane toad inflates its body to prevent an amorous male from mating with it.

This makes it difficult for the male toad to "hold on".

Male toads often wrestle with each other in an effort to grasp a mate. By inflating, a female can influence the outcome of such a competition.

It is assumed that frogs and toads evolved the ability to inflate their bodies with air as a defence against predators.

The team of scientists, from Australia and the Netherlands, described in their report how this deters predators "by increasing the apparent size of the [frog or toad] and by rendering it too large to ingest". 
Continued (including toad photos):
BBC News - Female toads inflate to avoid sex

----------


## Terry

Maybe the male cane toads could follow the ways of Breviceps and glue themselves to the back of the female and hold on tight  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Truth! This proves once and for all my wife is a toad! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## John Clare

> Truth! This proves once and for all my wife is a toad!


Now I'm going to have to take a photo of that message and mail it to your house.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I am not sure if I should fear the "toad" or the "inflate" comments more... :EEK!:

----------

